# gentoo-sources-2.4.20 and lm_sensors

## billk

Somewhere along the way my lm-sensors stopped being able to set the thresholds.  If I issue a "sensors -s", I get :

via686a-isa-6000: Can't access /proc file for writing;

Run as root?

This as root!  The i2c-proc module (and all the others that used to work) are loaded.  A normal "sensors" and "sensors-detect" work as expected.

i2c-dev is also not loaded, and "modprobe -kv i2c-dev" just returns with nothing loaded and no errors printed.

This started  with some (I dont know which) kernel upgrade.

BillK

----------

## li1_getoo

try 

```
 cd /usr/src/linux && make mrproper make menuconf..
```

----------

## billk

tried on r2, r4 and now r5 ...

----------

## enrique

billk: did you solve your problem? I'm having the same problem:

```
[ root ]:~ > sensors -s

as99127f-i2c-0-2d: Can't access /proc file for writing;

Run as root?
```

 Yes I'm running as root.

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

i2c-dev                 4100   0  (unused)

i2c-viapro              3920   0  (unused)

w83781d                20464   0 

i2c-proc                6704   0  [w83781d]

i2c-core               13832   0  [i2c-dev i2c-viapro w83781d i2c-proc]

sd_mod                 10252   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               52212   1  (autoclean) [sd_mod]

floppy                 45788   0  (autoclean)

rtc                     6972   0  (autoclean)

visor                   8776   0  (unused)

usbserial              16572   0  [visor]

usb-uhci               21068   0  (unused)

usbcore                54624   1  [visor usbserial usb-uhci]
```

What is wrong, it has until now been working fine.

----------

## billk

No - still have the problem.  When did yours stop working: can you tie it to a new kernel or some such?

I think mine worked prior to 2.4.20-r2.

----------

## enrique

Same here, it worked fine in 2.4.19-r(something) but not in 2.4.20-r2, and not in -r5

----------

## bfg

Yeah, same problem here, no solution yet. Maybe it deserve a bug report...

 :Wink: 

----------

## LockeAverame

try the sys-apps/i2c.

i had the some problems with outdated i2c modules in gentoo2.4.20 and lm-sensors needs 2.7.0 versioned i2c modules, so compile the i2c things as modules und emerge i2c, it will upgrade your modules.

for me it works fine.

----------

## Decibels

Others have the same problem. I have i2c-2.7.0 and lm-sensors-2.7.0-r1.

Wrote a bug at lm_sensors. Worked with the developers on it for awhile. 

They were having me try patches and various things.  Nothing seems to work.

Seems like they gave up, haven't heard from them in awhile.

I have the same chipset, it seems like it is mainly an issue with it. 

One thought was the isa address of 6000 for the via686a-isa-6000. 

If you want 'sensor -s' to work, I believe during my testing that if you use Smbus instead it worked. Just not 'ISA'

----------

## LockeAverame

for me via-686a is working perfectly with ISA.

i'm using ksensors for watching the sensors output  :Smile: .

MoBo is MSI K7T Turbo (not very new but works perfectly).

try some bios updates, compile your kernel with everything you need for i2c like proc iface und devices (compile as module). then emerge i2c and watch sensors-detect what modules are working, than it should run without problems.

----------

## Decibels

Lm_Sensors works fine on mine too in ISA, I was refering to using the command 

```
sensors -s
```

Your saying that works on yours?

I use gkrellm2 to monitor mine.

Plus I worked with the developers on it and I have everything. They

don't know why some people can do it either.

----------

## billk

Tried all that in the past ... doesnt work.  Seems many (but not all) those having problems are using gentoo, maybe something distro specific?

This works without fail though (so sensors -s is redundant anyway)

echo "1.7 1.8" > /proc/sys/dev/sensors/via686a-isa-6000/in0

echo "40 35" > /proc/sys/dev/sensors/via686a-isa-6000/temp1

echo "56 51" > /proc/sys/dev/sensors/via686a-isa-6000/temp2

echo "3400" > /proc/sys/dev/sensors/via686a-isa-6000/fan1

----------

